# Map updates for Garmin Nuvi 250



## paddyjnr (21 Jan 2008)

Can anyone please tell where or when i can get updates for this device, i have registered with Garmin since i bought it in October 07 and even then it was out of date by about 2 years I'd say judging by some of the maps.


----------



## quinno (21 Jan 2008)

you can get the updates on Garmin's 
	
	



```
websitehttp://www8.garmin.com/cartography/
```


----------



## paddyjnr (21 Jan 2008)

I have tried that and i appear to have the latest update but i still seem to be driving through fields and across rivers on 2 year old roads. Thanks anyway mate.


----------



## tallpaul (22 Jan 2008)

Can you check what version of the maps you have? I am assuming that as you have a Garmin then it is Navteq maps on your machine. If you bought in October 07 you should have (at least) Navigator 9 maps installed.

Unfortunately, Garmin will shortly release v10 maps (Navigator 2008). I say unfortunately as you should not have registered your unit so quickly. Garmin give one free map update to owners on the basis that you bought your Sat Nav with the old maps installed. However to benefit from this, you should have waited until they released the new maps.

If you are driving over fields then I think the maps on your unit are much older, as v9 maps are very accurate and are really only missing the major construction projects of the past two years i.e. Fermoy bypass, new M4 road etc.


----------



## rochs (22 Jan 2008)

I purchased a Garmin 660 in Nov and i registered it at that time i was told that i would get an update to new Maps which were due for release early 2008.

rochs


----------



## tallpaul (22 Jan 2008)

rochs said:


> I purchased a Garmin 660 in Nov and i registered it at that time i was told that i would get an update to new Maps which were due for release early 2008.
> 
> rochs


 
Told by whom? The salesman or Garmin? According to this thread on Boards.ie, there is absolutely no guarantee that those who have registered already will get a free update.


----------



## paddyjnr (22 Jan 2008)

tallpaul said:


> Can you check what version of the maps you have? I am assuming that as you have a Garmin then it is Navteq maps on your machine. If you bought in October 07 you should have (at least) Navigator 9 maps installed.
> 
> Unfortunately, Garmin will shortly release v10 maps (Navigator 2008). I say unfortunately as you should not have registered your unit so quickly. Garmin give one free map update to owners on the basis that you bought your Sat Nav with the old maps installed. However to benefit from this, you should have waited until they released the new maps.
> 
> If you are driving over fields then I think the maps on your unit are much older, as v9 maps are very accurate and are really only missing the major construction projects of the past two years i.e. Fermoy bypass, new M4 road etc.


 Thanks Paul, it's the navigator 9 that I have so I will have to pay for the Nav. 10 I dont mind doing that but when does it come out??


----------

